# What the



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

The home owner said she called out a plumber earlier in the week. She says the plumber actually wrapped this rag around his cable to clean drain better. When he pulled cable back there was no rag on it. Plumber told ho it was on it's way to the city's line. What kind of drugs was this guy on


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Did he spray 409 on the rag before sending it down?:whistling2:


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

In every min another Dumb _ss is born. What is this world coming to?:laughing:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Plumbers do that as an attempt to remove built up grease. It'll work if you get the grease oatmeal in a sag or dip and don't have a jetter. but most competent people would've made sure it came back.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I know if a few plumbers that do that. It always seemed like a sketchy thing to do.






Paul


----------



## PrecisionPlumb (Feb 17, 2011)

I like how your pictures shows you on the roof!!


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

I do it when it's got to be works like a champ on a sludged up line but ya gotta know it has to come back out.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I have used a rag many times myself, not just any rag, a shop rag. Haven't lost one yet. If I do, I will be retrieving it, fo sho.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Rags work great on those soft sludge or soft grease lines that seal back up after you pass through the clog. The rag wrapped on makes a big enough hole that it doesn't seal back up so it starts flowing. Once you get the water flowing you can usually do a nice job of getting the line clean with the cable.

But yea the rag has to come back out of the pipe.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> Plumbers do that as an attempt to remove built up grease. It'll work if you get the grease oatmeal in a sag or dip and don't have a jetter. but most competent people would've made sure it came back.


 This helps to explain why I've found so many rags and the remnants of rags when replacing concrete and clay side sewers over the years -- Usually bunched up in separated hubs.

It never really occurred to me that somebody might have sent them down there on purpose.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have used the rag on the end of my rod for those very tough sludge blockages. But this is after I have ran at least a 4" cutter through the line first. Also I secure the rag in place where it never will fall off. If for some reason if my rag came off, I would follow after it with an auger.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> This helps to explain why I've found so many rags and the remnants of rags when replacing concrete and clay side sewers over the years -- Usually bunched up in separated hubs.
> 
> It never really occurred to me that somebody might have sent them down there on purpose.


:no:

They packed the joints with rags to keep the cement out of the pipe.


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:thats an old school trick... just like using a whip to clear a greasy drain..


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I have heard of the rag technique being used by seasoned drain-cleaning professionals; but I haven't done it.

I don't clean many greasy lines (thank goodness). Your truck smells like vomit after the cable has been down a grease line...


----------



## copperhead (Dec 26, 2009)

can anyone post pictures or video on their rag tying technique. It would be interesting to see. I have been in situations where I could not clear the line due to grease.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

copperhead said:


> can anyone post pictures or video on their rag tying technique. It would be interesting to see. I have been in situations were I could not clear the line due to grease.


I could post on in a little bit, kind of looks like a water jet when I'm done with it though......


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

PrecisionPlumb said:


> I like how your pictures shows you on the roof!!


And your point is?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Protech said:


> And your point is?


 I get vertigo standing on a step-stool to replace a lightbulb.

I'm too old for this ****.


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

copperhead said:


> can anyone post pictures or video on their rag tying technique. It would be interesting to see. I have been in situations where I could not clear the line due to grease.


 I usually make a whip with alot of kinks to clear greasy lines you just need to go through the bad spot a few times and usually the line will clear. then if that doesn't work use a blow bag with a water hose and let it run for a while. when I use a rag i tape it to my cable with duct tape but a whip is the way i do it most of the time.:thumbsup:


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

why not just use a electric jetter and do the job right and make more money.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

We don't all have jetters. Personally until I came onto PZ I really didn't know anything about it.
I have used the rag gig several times myself over the years. I always have a reel of steel tying wire on board from my concrete days and I tiewire it on securely and send it down. Sometimes I put the machine in and with a good stand on the line let the machine run and the line opens on up, maybe the constant jiggling helps. Learned that one by accident while standing there with the machine running wondering how the heck to get this thing opened up.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

mpsllc said:


> We don't all have jetters. Personally until I came onto PZ I really didn't know anything about it.
> I have used the rag gig several times myself over the years. I always have a reel of steel tying wire on board from my concrete days and I tiewire it on securely and send it down. Sometimes I put the machine in and with a good stand on the line let the machine run and the line opens on up, maybe the constant jiggling helps. Learned that one by accident while standing there with the machine running wondering how the heck to get this thing opened up.


I don't know how much drain cleaning you do or what your lines do, but our jet has saved my ass plenty of times. All we have is a cart jet and it's great in packed lines or bellies that a cable cannot get.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I want one, just not sure how much it will get used so moving cautiously. Seems like a decent cart rig goes for 4 K.
I haven't used my camera since before the holidays. Guess I need to put it in the truck. Too much money setting out there taking up real estate in the storage shed.


----------



## timplmbr (Mar 16, 2011)

i have used many and made sure it comes back out.........it works great, if you know WHAT you are doing


----------



## copperhead (Dec 26, 2009)

So let me get this right, you take a 3" Sharktooth cutter rap a shop rag around it or duct tape it or tie wire it ?


----------



## Kentheplumber (Aug 18, 2010)

I use a hose clamp with the extra banding cut off after tightening it down to secure the rag. it is near impossible to pull the rag out after you got it good and tight. Never lost one and it has worked for me a ton of times.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

A small electric jetter will only set you back about 1500. If your primary business is drain cleaning and if you run across sludged up or greased up kitchen lines often itll be a wise investment.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

copperhead said:


> So let me get this right, you take a 3" Sharktooth cutter rap a shop rag around it or duct tape it or tie wire it ?


 I use side cutters on my rig. But yeah just tie wire it on nice and tight. Isn't that hard to do actually. Ive yet to loose a rag and it doesn't take that much to get it done. Probly 24" or so of wire by the time I'm satified it will stay put.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

tungsten plumb said:


> A small electric jetter will only set you back about 1500. If your primary business is drain cleaning and if you run across sludged up or greased up kitchen lines often itll be a wise investment.


 If pushed to guess I'd say drain cleaning is probly 30% of what I do. I think it would be nice to use on Kitchen/washer drains though, alot of gunk crap in those.


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

tungsten plumb said:


> why not just use a electric jetter and do the job right and make more money.


 the job still done right but a jetter would be nice to have. I'm saving 4 one matter of fact


----------



## slowforthecones (Apr 20, 2009)

can you recommend a economy electric jetter?


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

slowforthecones said:


> can you recommend a economy electric jetter?


 gorlitz


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

I got lucky a union plumber I know sold one to me for 80 bucks. A old mustang electric. Still works great. Perfect for 1 1/2 and 2 inch lines. Now I just need a big gas jetter for mains :yes:


----------



## slowforthecones (Apr 20, 2009)

Got a big gas jetter. Considering a small portable electric one I can hump around inside houses and what not. Hate to be towing anything on the freeway in the bay area... interstate 880 is not a good place to be towing around unless your a professional truck driver. Not to mention the CHP on the prowl....


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

slowforthecones said:


> Got a big gas jetter. Considering a small portable electric one I can hump around inside houses and what not. Hate to be towing anything on the freeway in the bay area... interstate 880 is not a good place to be towing around unless your a professional truck driver. Not to mention the CHP on the prowl....


I try my best to avoid 880 I dont like going too much past Fremont if possible.


----------

